# كيفية صناعة الحديد



## باهداء (20 أبريل 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا يتم تكسير الصخرة المعقولة من خام الحديد ليسهل ترحيلها ونقلها الى افران الصهر ثانيا يتم عملية الفرز بواسطة المغناطيس ليختار النسبة المعقولة من الحديد ثالثا يتم التعريض لخام الحديد الي فترة طويلة في العراء لانها تحتوي علي نسبة كبيرة من الكبريت فيتحول الكبريت الي كبريتات يمكن ان تذوب في الماء عند الغسيل وايضا يوجد عماية التركيز ويتساقط جذء كبير في شكل بدرة ويجمعوها ويخلطوها مع الحجر الجيري وفحم الكوك(يستخدم فحم الكوك كوقود ويمتاذ لخفة وزنه وتفتح مساماته) واخيرا عملية التحميص او التكليس وهى عرض خام الحديد لدرجة حرارة لازلة الرطوبة وما تبقى من كبريت وذلك اصبح الحديد جاهزا لصهر الفرن اللفح العالي( فرن تيار الهواء)_​


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الاضافة جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (9 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكافندش (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ماقصرت يا حبة -شكرا شكرا شكرا كتيييييييييييير


----------



## abdelaliali (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## m7mad8966 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ع الايضاح.


----------



## وين رايح (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا / 


بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## وين رايح (25 أغسطس 2011)

حبيت اضيف ع معلوماتك


انو خام الحديد يوجد به غاز الاوكسجين ف عشان نحن نصفي الخام من الحديد

نحقن في الفرنس غازين اللي هنه / co و H2

ف بتطلع لنا المعادله الاتيه /

Fe2O3+CO+H2=FE+CO2+H2O

ف بينزل الحديد تحت فالفرن وبيروح فوق الغازين اللي هنه الماء ع شكل بخار وثاني اكسيد الكربون من ثم ناخذ هالغازين ونعمل لهم تبريد وتنضيف / ثم نحقنهم بغاز CH3

لكي يرجعن لي H2 و CO

وهكذا دائما هذه العمليه المتبعه في شركتنا .. .



موفقين


----------



## Eng.Shefa' (25 أغسطس 2011)

نبذة بسيطة لكن مفيدة ....... جزاك الله الف خير


----------

